# Advice needed for frame color change (Levo SL cc)



## LS1Steve (Aug 16, 2020)

Just picked up a Levo SL CC, screamin deal and couldn't pass it up... BUT... its the purple one.

Whats the best way to rid the bike of as much purple as possible? Colored wrap? Who makes? Can I tape it off as best as possible and spray paint? Vinyl wrap? Can the purple be sanded down to the carbon?

Looking for advice...


----------



## Captain Kirk (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey Steve. I got a EMTB I couldn't stand the colour of so sprayed it with a product called spray.bike
It is touted as a kind of powder coating that is extremely easy to use as it comes out as a fine powder that dries very quickly. The best thing is that you spray it from 50-100 mms (2-4inches) away from the frame so there's very little overspray. After a month I'm quite pleased with it. There are a few chips & rub-throughs from the rack but I expected that anyway. Touchups are very easy due to the lack of overspray.
Wraps are probably as expensive or more so than getting it professionally sprayed.
Although the colour I chose isn't everyones cup of tea I really love looking at my bike now whereas before I used to shudder when I saw it .


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

LS1Steve said:


> Just picked up a Levo SL CC, screamin deal and couldn't pass it up... BUT... its the purple one.
> 
> Whats the best way to rid the bike of as much purple as possible? Colored wrap? Who makes? Can I tape it off as best as possible and spray paint? Vinyl wrap? Can the purple be sanded down to the carbon?
> 
> Looking for advice...


Stikrd.com can make any custom graphic kit you want for most MTB's. Hopefully he has the pattern for your bike. Search him on Instagram to check out his work. He's all about changing frame colors, ect.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I love the purple

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Tf_Tdnxzw/


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Purple Why Not?*



stiksandstones said:


> I love the purple
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-Tf_Tdnxzw/


Since you love the purple on your SL, I would like your opinion of purple on the new Canyon Spectral On. At first, I liked their generic black/gray, now I am open to their "shades of purple"

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/e-bike...var_2260_pv_rahmenfarbe=VT/BK#!accordions=1_1


----------

